# Burned Finger Nail



## angie011812 (Oct 8, 2013)

Pleease anyone, I need some help! My 22 month old just burned her finger and finger nail on the stove top while I looked away. Her finger nail, were the rings of the stove touched turned black and her finger also turned black like waxy were it got burned. I'm not sure what to do, should I take her to the ER? Pleease, Heelp!!


----------



## dalia (Sep 3, 2007)

I just responded in your other thread on "pleased to meet you". Take her to the ER. <3


----------

